# Bangladesh Navy's submarine procurement program



## Raquib

The BN is going to procure 4 Turkish-built Type-209 attack submarine by 2012. One submarine is supposed be delivered by 2010.

*Type-209 Attack Submarine*

*Class overview*
Builders: Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft
Arsenal de Marinha, Rio de Janeiro
Mazagon Dock Limited, Mumbai
Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering
Gölcük Naval Shipyard

Operators: See Below
Preceded by: Type 206 submarine
Succeeded by: Type 214 submarine
In commission: 1971-present
Planned: 64
Completed: 61
Cancelled: 3
Active: 60
Laid up: 1

*General characteristics*

Type: Type 209/1500 submarine
Displacement: 1,810 t, submerged
Length: 64.4 m
Beam: 6.5 m
Draft: 6.2 m
Propulsion: Diesel-electric, 4 diesels, 1 shaft, 6100 shp
Speed:11.5 knots (21 km/h), surfaced; 22.5 knots (42 km/h), submerged
Range: 11,000 nmi. at 10 knots, surfaced,
(20,000 km at 20 km/h);8,000 nmi. at 10 knots, snorkeling,
(15,000 km at 20 km/h);400 nmi. at 4 knots, submerged
(740 km at 7 km/h)
Test depth: 500 m
Complement: 36
Armament: 8 x 21-inch (553 mm) torpedo tubes,
14 torpedoes; optional UGM-84 Harpoon integration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Does anybody know whether BD already signed the contract or not???? Or this is just a speculation?


----------



## idune

No Bangladesh did not.

Type 209 is old platform and operated by India for many years. Buying these would be strategic and huge economic mistake as in near future these will loose any strategic or even defensive value. 

Better and best option would be going after type 214. Even with expense (spread in multiple years) type 209 would be potent for generation.

But with Awami govt in power and working for destruction of Bangladesh armed forces, talk of any arms procurement is just naive.


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Well you said it was discussed in 2005 parliament but Mr. Khandaker said in 2009 parliament that he is buying only 3 frigates!!! So submarine still a distant dream for BN I suppose.
Regarding type-209, I believe this should be enough, if you compare them with our other armament. I may suggest to get 2x 209 and 2x 214. Get couple of them refurbished and at least one with most sophistication which can back the othre ones up.
Also we need good air force to have a functioning navy. Without airforce they are just sitting duck in open sea.


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## TopCat

khaled_m_ali said:


> He said 3x frigates purchase procedures were almost complete. Frigates were the most important and easily available item on that purchase list, so it is natural that they would come first in the procurement process.
> 
> Like we have been saying, Type-209 will be procured until 2010, which is still 2 years away.
> 
> Before we can get the subs Bangladesh needs submarine infrastructure including docks haulage facilities, training centre, etc. Turkey has reportedly agreed to develop these provided we buy Type-209-1400s from them.
> 
> We do not have option to buy the Type-214, later after 2015 when Turkey has had some experience in license building the Type-214 we might get 2x of the subs to supplement our Type-209s.



I heard the news of British team who are coming to talk about frigates. Are we getting british ones??? That would be awesome. Also are we going to keep the older ones in service for few more years as burmese are becoming real pain in the aassss lately.


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## deltacamelately

iajdani said:


> Well you said it was discussed in 2005 parliament but Mr. Khandaker said in 2009 parliament that he is buying only 3 frigates!!! So submarine still a distant dream for BN I suppose.
> Regarding type-209, I believe this should be enough, if you compare them with our other armament. I may suggest to get 2x 209 and 2x 214. Get couple of them refurbished and at least one with most sophistication which can back the othre ones up.
> Also we need good air force to have a functioning navy. Without airforce they are just sitting duck in open sea.


Against whom?


----------



## leonblack08

deltacamelately said:


> Against whom?



We have two good neighbours you see,India and Myanmar.Perfect combination,ain't it?


----------



## idune

khaled_m_ali said:


> 1. Britain can only give second hand guided missile frigates. The frigate classes BN may be able to buy from UK are Cornwall (Type-22) Class and Duke (Type-22) Class frigates.
> 
> 2. Though these vessels are many years old, they are aging and will require substantial sums of money to be spent for extensive upgrades and refurbishing process.
> 
> 3. As they are old these vessels will still have to replaced after a number of years, so it will not be very wise to purchase them for our ambitious navy. Plus the British ask very high prices for second hand Type-22s and Type-23s. Romania purchased a Type-22 from RN at a very high price.
> 
> 3. The Type-22 and Type-23 FFGs (after refurbishing) will be superior to Chinese built Jianghus and Jiangweis. However the best options for BN would be the Jiangkai-IIA (Type-54A) Class (China) and Ulsan (Mod.) Class (South Korea).
> 
> 4. The older British frigates in service with BN are obsolete in modern combat. They are not equipped with SSMs and SAMs. Presently the Salisbury and Leopard Class frigates are used for training ad patrol duties. After 3x new frigates are acquired the existing ones will either be retired or used for training and patrol. They could be used for offshore patrol as BN lacks sufficient numbers of OPVs.



If it is for Type 23 (what Chile got) I think these would be good addition to BN. Most of Type 23 came active in mid to late 90s, are not that old. With some upgrade these could be very potent in our neighborhood. 

Compare to $100 million we paid for one Korean frigate. Chile paid $242 million USD for three Type 23 (refit, transfer and training) in 2004-05. Given these ships are older and dire economic condition in UK we may get good deal for three of these.

Type 22 are too old and would not be as good platform.


----------



## M_Saint

khaled_m_ali said:


> 1. Britain can only give second hand guided missile frigates. The frigate classes BN may be able to buy from UK are Cornwall (Type-22) Class and Duke (Type-22) Class frigates.
> 
> 2. Though these vessels are many years old, they are aging and will require substantial sums of money to be spent for extensive upgrades and refurbishing process.
> 
> 3. As they are old these vessels will still have to replaced after a number of years, so it will not be very wise to purchase them for our ambitious navy. Plus the British ask very high prices for second hand Type-22s and Type-23s. Romania purchased a Type-22 from RN at a very high price.
> 
> 3. The Type-22 and Type-23 FFGs (after refurbishing) will be superior to Chinese built Jianghus and Jiangweis. However the best options for BN would be the Jiangkai-IIA (Type-54A) Class (China) and Ulsan (Mod.) Class (South Korea).
> 
> 4. The older British frigates in service with BN are obsolete in modern combat. They are not equipped with SSMs and SAMs. Presently the Salisbury and Leopard Class frigates are used for training ad patrol duties. After 3x new frigates are acquired the existing ones will either be retired or used for training and patrol. They could be used for offshore patrol as BN lacks sufficient numbers of OPVs.



*Khaled Bhai,

Salaam. If you are imbeded with BD Mil's procure team then please inform them that there are a few ready made Corvettes that have been manufactured for BRUNEI NAVY by BRITS are available out there. For some reason Brunei GOVT isn't taking the delivery and it would be great for BD or PAK NAVY if it can acquire them. The following is a little write up about it, *

F2000 Class Corvettes

The Royal Brunei Navy is a small coastal defense force tasked with patrolling Bruneian waters and defending the offshore oil industry. It is currently undergoing a large-scale modernization, with the upgrading of the MuaraMuara, Brunei
Muara is a town in the Brunei and Muara district, Brunei. It contains the country's only deep-water port. Muara is the Malay language word for estuary....
Naval Base and the purchase of 3 British-built Corvettes from BAE Systems Naval ShipsBAE Systems Naval Ships
BAE Systems Naval Ships, until 2003 a part of BAE Systems Marine, is a wholly owned subsidiary of BAE Systems, responsible for the company's surface shipbuilding operations....
, ScotlandScotland
Scotland is a nation in northwest Europe and one of the constituent country Country of the United Kingdom....
. The contract was awarded to GEC-Marconi in 1995 and the Nakhoda Ragam class OPVNakhoda Ragam class OPV
The Nakhoda Ragam class is a class of offshore patrol vessels of the Royal Brunei Navy and named after the lead ship of the class, in turn named after a legendary Malay seafarer....
s were launched in January 2001, June 2001 and June 2002 at the then BAE Systems MarineBAE Systems Marine
BAE Systems Marine Ltd. was the shipbuilding subsidiary of BAE Systems which manufactured the full range of naval ships; nuclear submarines, frigates, destroyers, amphibious ships....
yard at Scotstoun. These have been completed but have not been delivered from BAE Systems Naval ShipsBAE Systems Naval Ships
BAE Systems Naval Ships, until 2003 a part of BAE Systems Marine, is a wholly owned subsidiary of BAE Systems, responsible for the company's surface shipbuilding operations....
in ScotstounScotstoun
Scotstoun is a district of Glasgow, Scotland, west of Glasgow City Centre. It is bounded by Yoker to the west, Whiteinch to the east, Jordanhill to the north and the River Clyde to the south....
due to claims by the Royal Brunei Navy that the ships fail to meet the required specifications.

The ships are armed with MBDA Exocet Block IIExocet
The Exocet is a France-built anti-ship missile whose various versions can be launched from surface vessels, submarines, and airplanes....
anti-ship missileAnti-ship missile
* Submarines* Fixed wing aircraft* Helicopters* Ground vehiclesAShMs are a significant threat to modern warships and were used extensively in the 1982 Falklands War....
s and MBDA SeawolfSea Wolf missile
Sea Wolf is a naval missile system designed and built by British Aircraft Corporation, later to become British Aerospace Dynamics....
surface to air missiles. The contract dispute is the subject of arbitrationArbitration
Arbitration is a law technique for the resolution of disputes outside the courts, wherein the parties to a dispute refer it to one or more persons, by whose decision they agree to be bound....
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## TopCat

khaled_m_ali said:


> Walaikum-assalaam.
> 
> At present BN has the following options available (for guided missile frigates):
> 
> 1. Jiangkai Class (China)
> 2. Ulsan (Mod.) Class (South Korea)
> 3. F-22P (They were interested in this one) (China)
> 4. Jiangwei Class
> 5. Type-22 (Cornwall Class)
> 6. Type-23 (Duke Class)
> 7. Jianghu Class
> 
> A very high price was being asked for the Nakhoda Ragam Class corvettes; actually the price was higher than the unit price of the upgraded Ulsan (Mod.) Class guided missile frigate. Plus the Ulsan class vessel faced many difficulties after being upgraded with various components from different manufacturers, also BN hastily placed orders for 2x Jianghu Class FFGs from China in the late 80s without even trialing them properly, so when the first vessel was delivered BN was not at all pleased with it. The vessel had very limited crew comfort and had many other significant shortcomings as well (such as no NBC suite, no AC system, no SAM, etc.). The order for the second Jianghu was cancelled and the first vessel was almost immediately planned for extensive upgrades. They had to suffer because of these vessels. That is why BN is no longer going to hastily jump into procurements without proper inspection and testing of vessel capabilities and technologies.
> 
> BN will be getting the submarines once necessary submarine infrastructure is constructed in Bangladesh, the first batch of crews is scheduled to complete their training sometime this year.
> 
> Procurement of the 3x frigates will be shortly followed by procurement of 4x corvettes.
> 
> BN has inspected the Turkish Milgem Class and has expressed intention to locally produce the vessels; BN initially gave out tender for 4x corvettes and as much as a further planned 12x corvettes will be procured by 2020.



If we get those 4x corvettes after these 3x frigates supported by 50x missile boats then our Navy will be pretty much well equipped to face any adversary including India. We just need few submarines now.
Any plan for procuring destroyer????


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## kobiraaz

Ok these are available for us I guess or suits our requirement...... keep in mind that we are going to order after 2016 ..........

*Yuan class*






* Class overview*
Builders: Wuchang Shipbuilding, Wuhan
Operators: People's Liberation Army Navy Pakistan Navy
Preceded by: Type 039 (Song class)
Succeeded by: New next-generation SSG (under development)

Completed: 7

General characteristics
Length: 75 m
Propulsion:	Diesel-electric, 1 shaft, AIP (air-independent propulsion)
Speed: 20+ kts
Armament:	6 torpedo tubes

*The Type 041 is also believed to be capable of launching YJ-8X (C-80X) series anti-ship missiles.*
*The Type 041 is also capable of firing the CY-1 ASW missile under water, but the status of the missile is in question because nothing is heard about its production.*
*On July 20th, 2011 it was made public that Pakistan signed a contract for 6 submarines.*



*Scorpène class *







*Class overview*
Name:	Scorpène
Builders:	DCNS Navantia nMazagon Dock Limited Brazilian Navy Shipyard
Operators: Chilean Navy Indian Navy Royal Malaysian Navy Brazilian Navy 
Preceded by:	Agosta-class submarine
Succeeded by:	Marlin-class submarine
Subclasses:	CA-2000 CM-2000 AM-2000 S-BR
*Cost:	$450 million*
Building: 2
Planned: 19
Completed: 4
Cancelled: 4
Active:	4
* General characteristics*
Type: submarine
Displacement:	1,565 tons (CM-2000) 1,870 tons (AM-2000) 2,000 tons (S-BR)[1]
Length: 61.7m (CM-2000) 70m (AM-2000) 75m (S-BR)[1]
Beam: 6.2 m
Draft: 5.8 m
Propulsion:	Diesel-Electric, Batteries, and AIP
Speed: 20 knots (37 km/h) (submerged) 12 kn (22 km/h) (surfaced)
Range: 6,500 nautical miles (12,000 km) at 8 knots (surfaced) 550 nmi (1,020 km) at 5 knots (submerged)
Endurance:	40 days (compact) n50 days (normal) 50+21 days (AIP)
Test depth:	>300 meters
Complement:	31
Armament:	6 x 533-mm torpedo tubes for 18 Whitehead Alenia Sistemi Subacquei
Black Shark heavyweigh torpedoes or SM.39 Exocet anti-ship missiles, 30 mines in place of torpedoes


*Kilo class Project 636 units*






Displacement:
2,3002,350 tons surfaced
3,0004,000 tons submerged
Dimensions:
Length: 7074 meters
Beam: 9.9 meters
Draft: 6.26.5 meters
Maximum speed
1012 knots surfaced
1725 knots submerged
Propulsion: Diesel-electric 5,900 shp (4,400 kW)
Maximum depth: 300 meters (240250 meters operational)
Endurance
400 nautical miles (700 km) at 3 knots (6 km/h) submerged
6,000 nautical miles (11,000 km) at 7 knots (13 km/h) snorkeling (7,500 miles for the Improved Kilo class)
45 days sea endurance
Armament
Air defence: 8 SA-N-8 Gremlin or SA-N-10 Gimlet[26] Surface-to-air missiles (export submarines may not be equipped with air defense weapons)
Six 533 mm torpedo tubes with 18 53-65 ASuW or TEST 71/76 ASW torpedoes or VA-111 Shkval supercavitating "underwater missiles", or 24 DM-1 mines,
Club S anti-ship missiles (only on some export versions)
Crew: 52
* Price per unit is US$200250 million (China paid approx. US$1.5-2 billion for 8 Project 636 Kilo class submarines)*

*Type 209 submarine*










General characteristics
Type:	Type 209/1500 submarine
Displacement:	1,810 t, submerged
Length:	64.4 m
Beam:	6.5 m
Draft:	6.2 m
Propulsion:	Diesel-electric, 4 diesels, 1 shaft, 6100 shp
Speed:	11.5 knots (21 km/h), surfaced;
22.5 knots (42 km/h), submerged
Range:	11,000 nmi. at 10 knots, surfaced,
(20,000 km at 20 km/h);
8,000 nmi. at 10 knots, snorkeling,
(15,000 km at 20 km/h);
400 nmi. at 4 knots, submerged
(740 km at 7 km/h)
Test depth:	500 m
Complement:	36
Armament:	8 x 21-inch (533 mm) torpedo tubes,
14 torpedoes; optional UGM-84 Harpoon integration

*
Type 214 submarine*









General characteristics
Displacement:	1,690 t (surfaced), 1,860 t (submerged)
Length:	213 feet 3 inches (65.0 m)
Beam:	20 feet 8 inches (6.3 m)
Draught:	19 feet 8 inches (6.0 m)
Propulsion:	Diesel-electric, fuel cell AIP, low noise skew back propeller
Speed:	12 kt surfaced
20 kt submerged
Range:	12,000 miles (19,300 km) surfaced
420 nmi (780 km) @ 8 kt
1,248 nmi (2,311 km) @ 4 kt
Endurance:	84 days
Test depth:	250m (400m theoretical)
Complement:	5 officers + 22 crew
Armament:	(8) 533 mm torpedo tubes, (4) subharpoon-capable

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> Ok these are available for us I guess or suits our requirement...... keep in mind that we are going to order after 2016 ..........
> 
> *Yuan class*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Class overview*
> Builders: Wuchang Shipbuilding, Wuhan
> Operators: People's Liberation Army Navy Pakistan Navy
> Preceded by: Type 039 (Song class)
> Succeeded by: New next-generation SSG (under development)
> 
> Completed: 7
> 
> General characteristics
> Length: 75 m
> Propulsion:	Diesel-electric, 1 shaft, AIP (air-independent propulsion)
> Speed: 20+ kts
> Armament:	6 torpedo tubes
> 
> *The Type 041 is also believed to be capable of launching YJ-8X (C-80X) series anti-ship missiles.*
> *The Type 041 is also capable of firing the CY-1 ASW missile under water, but the status of the missile is in question because nothing is heard about its production.*
> *On July 20th, 2011 it was made public that Pakistan signed a contract for 6 submarines.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Scorpène class *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Class overview*
> Name:	Scorpène
> Builders:	DCNS Navantia nMazagon Dock Limited Brazilian Navy Shipyard
> Operators: Chilean Navy Indian Navy Royal Malaysian Navy Brazilian Navy
> Preceded by:	Agosta-class submarine
> Succeeded by:	Marlin-class submarine
> Subclasses:	CA-2000 CM-2000 AM-2000 S-BR
> *Cost:	$450 million*
> Building: 2
> Planned: 19
> Completed: 4
> Cancelled: 4
> Active:	4
> * General characteristics*
> Type: submarine
> Displacement:	1,565 tons (CM-2000) 1,870 tons (AM-2000) 2,000 tons (S-BR)[1]
> Length: 61.7m (CM-2000) 70m (AM-2000) 75m (S-BR)[1]
> Beam: 6.2 m
> Draft: 5.8 m
> Propulsion:	Diesel-Electric, Batteries, and AIP
> Speed: 20 knots (37 km/h) (submerged) 12 kn (22 km/h) (surfaced)
> Range: 6,500 nautical miles (12,000 km) at 8 knots (surfaced) 550 nmi (1,020 km) at 5 knots (submerged)
> Endurance:	40 days (compact) n50 days (normal) 50+21 days (AIP)
> Test depth:	>300 meters
> Complement:	31
> Armament:	6 x 533-mm torpedo tubes for 18 Whitehead Alenia Sistemi Subacquei
> Black Shark heavyweigh torpedoes or SM.39 Exocet anti-ship missiles, 30 mines in place of torpedoes
> 
> 
> *Kilo class Project 636 units*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Displacement:
> 2,3002,350 tons surfaced
> 3,0004,000 tons submerged
> Dimensions:
> Length: 7074 meters
> Beam: 9.9 meters
> Draft: 6.26.5 meters
> Maximum speed
> 1012 knots surfaced
> 1725 knots submerged
> Propulsion: Diesel-electric 5,900 shp (4,400 kW)
> Maximum depth: 300 meters (240250 meters operational)
> Endurance
> 400 nautical miles (700 km) at 3 knots (6 km/h) submerged
> 6,000 nautical miles (11,000 km) at 7 knots (13 km/h) snorkeling (7,500 miles for the Improved Kilo class)
> 45 days sea endurance
> Armament
> Air defence: 8 SA-N-8 Gremlin or SA-N-10 Gimlet[26] Surface-to-air missiles (export submarines may not be equipped with air defense weapons)
> Six 533 mm torpedo tubes with 18 53-65 ASuW or TEST 71/76 ASW torpedoes or VA-111 Shkval supercavitating "underwater missiles", or 24 DM-1 mines,
> Club S anti-ship missiles (only on some export versions)
> Crew: 52
> * Price per unit is US$200250 million (China paid approx. US$1.5-2 billion for 8 Project 636 Kilo class submarines)*
> 
> *Type 209 submarine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General characteristics
> Type:	Type 209/1500 submarine
> Displacement:	1,810 t, submerged
> Length:	64.4 m
> Beam:	6.5 m
> Draft:	6.2 m
> Propulsion:	Diesel-electric, 4 diesels, 1 shaft, 6100 shp
> Speed:	11.5 knots (21 km/h), surfaced;
> 22.5 knots (42 km/h), submerged
> Range:	11,000 nmi. at 10 knots, surfaced,
> (20,000 km at 20 km/h);
> 8,000 nmi. at 10 knots, snorkeling,
> (15,000 km at 20 km/h);
> 400 nmi. at 4 knots, submerged
> (740 km at 7 km/h)
> Test depth:	500 m
> Complement:	36
> Armament:	8 x 21-inch (533 mm) torpedo tubes,
> 14 torpedoes; optional UGM-84 Harpoon integration
> 
> *
> Type 214 submarine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General characteristics
> Displacement:	1,690 t (surfaced), 1,860 t (submerged)
> Length:	213 feet 3 inches (65.0 m)
> Beam:	20 feet 8 inches (6.3 m)
> Draught:	19 feet 8 inches (6.0 m)
> Propulsion:	Diesel-electric, fuel cell AIP, low noise skew back propeller
> Speed:	12 kt surfaced
> 20 kt submerged
> Range:	12,000 miles (19,300 km) surfaced
> 420 nmi (780 km) @ 8 kt
> 1,248 nmi (2,311 km) @ 4 kt
> Endurance:	84 days
> Test depth:	250m (400m theoretical)
> Complement:	5 officers + 22 crew
> Armament:	(8) 533 mm torpedo tubes, (4) subharpoon-capable


 
Seems like Scorpion and Kilo will beat all of them. I like them for their ability to launch different kind of missiles. But I heard type 214s are very queit.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Scorpène class sounds awesome


----------



## Skallagrim

I heard the Bay of Bengal is not deep enough for the operation of a submarine.


----------



## kobiraaz

scorpion is costly and india bought it with T0T....


----------



## Avisheik

Skallagrim said:


> I heard the Bay of Bengal is not deep enough for the operation of a submarine.



average depth of bay of bengal is 2600m, maximum depth a sub claimed to go ~800m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Yuan class and Type 214 seams good options. If our shipyards develop further we can even ask for TOT.


----------



## integra

My take shall be Type 214, considering it's shallow operational depth
required in covert operations (17 meters). Speed, non magnetic internal eq,
low emission profile and stealth characteristics.

As we have a gradual slope in our bay this criteria should be pointed out. This submarine unlike the 
Yiuan class which is still to be designed (china, pakistan) or Scorpene class (india) is also used by
Japanese navy and Korean navy. 

As we operate a frigate constructed by Hyundai (whom also has Type 214 in production) 
should give us a neutral field among our neighbors. Can be made compatible
with the existing superior otomat platform .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

integra said:


> My take shall be Type 214, considering it's shallow operational depth
> required in covert operations (17 meters). Speed, non magnetic internal eq,
> low emission profile and stealth characteristics.
> 
> As we have a gradual slope in our bay this criteria should be pointed out. This submarine unlike the
> Yiuan class which is still to be designed (china, pakistan) or Scorpene class (india) is also used by
> Japanese navy and Korean navy.
> 
> As we operate a frigate constructed by Hyundai (whom also has Type 214 in production)
> should give us a neutral field among our neighbors. Can be made compatible
> with the existing superior otomat platform .



For me, I prefer the kilo class. 
Its quite cheap, compared to the others.
It comes with air defense systems
Its tried and tested 
It is used both by china and india. So no problems with neutrality


----------



## TopCat

Avisheik said:


> For me, I prefer the kilo class.
> Its quite cheap, compared to the others.
> It comes with air defense systems
> Its tried and tested
> It is used both by china and india. So no problems with neutrality



Kilo class beat all of them for its offensive capability. But Type 214 has better chance of survivality for its fuel cell power source.


----------



## kobiraaz

@Loki Rumor is that Bangladesh signed deal with china for two obsolete Ming Class Submarine!


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> @Loki Rumor is that Bangladesh signed deal with china for two obsolete Ming Class Submarine!



I thought the rumor was for Song-class subs?  

Only a limited number of Ming-class subs are in service with PLAN if I'm not mistaken. And yes, they are of a very old design. 

But no doubt, Type-214 would have been the best.


----------



## Armstrong

Loki said:


> I thought the rumor was for Song-class subs?
> 
> Only a limited number of Ming-class subs are in service with PLAN if I'm not mistaken. And yes, they are of a very old design.
> 
> But no doubt, Type-214 would have been the best.



How about our Agosta 90Bs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Armstrong said:


> How about our Agosta 90Bs ?



Brother ,Are U suggesting PAK agostas? if so I don't think U people have the export license . 



Loki said:


> I thought the rumor was for Song-class subs?
> 
> Only a limited number of Ming-class subs are in service with PLAN if I'm not mistaken. And yes, they are of a very old design.
> 
> But no doubt, Type-214 would have been the best.



Can this gov get their hands on any sub, considering our disastrous foreign policy. Btw do U think the deal will be done by the BAL gov. They at best have 1 year left?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Luffy 500 said:


> Brother ,Are U suggesting PAK agostas? if so I don't think U people have the export license .



_Pakistan is planning to start commercial production of theAgosta 90B submarine with negotiations under way with threecountries as potential buyers.


"Negotiations are under way with three different Asian countriesfor the commercial production of a fourth, fifth and sixth Agosta90B," said Chief of the Naval Staff Adm Abdul Aziz Mirza.
_
Source : Pakistan to build and export Agosta 90B submarines - Jane's Defence Weekly

Touu phir export license ho ga hiii shaid ! 

P.S Yeh 2000s kii baat hai !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

IMO,Bangladesh should immediately operate leased submarines prior to buying their own subs.


----------



## kobiraaz

acetophenol said:


> IMO,Bangladesh should immediately operate leased submarines prior to buying their own subs.



Thats why they are getting Ming Class most probably! For training purposes at a very low price as those Submarines are obsolete for fighting...


----------



## arp2041

Akula II lease maybe??
@Skull and Bones any thoughts???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

arp2041 said:


> Akula II lease maybe??
> @Skull and Bones any thoughts???



Tuuu baaaz nahin ayeee gaaa !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

> The BN is going to procure 4 Turkish-built Type-209 attack submarine by 2012. *One submarine is supposed be delivered by 2010.*
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...marine-procurement-program.html#ixzz2GoXwAXrR



Its 2013, have you been delivered one yet?

If not, then its time this thread be locked.


----------



## Skull and Bones

An interesting story, drug cartel owners from Mexico and Columbia made submarines to ship drugs to and from other latin American countries. 







This sub suits the needs of Bangladesh, if they make the compartment a little bigger, they can ship cows easily. 3 cows in one trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

ashok321 said:


> Its 2013, have you been delivered one yet?
> 
> If not, then its time this thread be locked.



I believe you dont folllow Bangladesh Military related news....

Here is the timeline related to Submarine Procurement

Khaleda Zia Govt(2001-2006) decided to procure submarine first in 2005

Caretaker Govt.(2007-2009) started to sent navy cadets to Turkey and type 209 was said to be procured from Turkey within 2012.. 1st two batches completed their training

Sheikh Hasina Govt. (2009-) postponed submarine procurement and said within 2019 One submarine will be added to Navy...

Suddenly few days ago Someone leaked (from Navy in BD mil forum )that Bangladesh reached an agreement with China to Get 2 old Ming Submarines (For training purpose and learning maintenance of Such ships) ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

@ANTIBODY hello, Sir.. We dont have many Defence related threads in this sections.... But if someone tries to discuss , A gang of three ( Arp, skull, Imran) ruins the thread... Last 4-5 defence related threads went astray like this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

> I believe you dont folllow Bangladesh Military related news....
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...rine-procurement-program-3.html#ixzz2Goghe8LS



I am following this thread which says that the sub would be delivered in 2010:



> Bangladesh Navy's submarine procurement program
> The BN is going to procure 4 Turkish-built Type-209 attack submarine by 2012. One submarine is supposed be delivered by 2010.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...marine-procurement-program.html#ixzz2Goh5xPtf[/QUO


----------



## Skull and Bones

If Bangladeshi ministry wants, i can offer them a decent deal for a Whiskey Class submarine, for under $700,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

ashok321 said:


> I am following this thread which says that the sub would be delivered in 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Navy's submarine procurement program
> The BN is going to procure 4 Turkish-built Type-209 attack submarine by 2012. One submarine is supposed be delivered by 2010.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...marine-procurement-program.html#ixzz2Goh5xPtf[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thread isnt sticky thread , many submarine related threads were discussed later... This thread was opened in 2009... So according to the timeline
> 
> Caretaker Govt.(2007-2009) started to sent navy cadets to Turkey and type 209 was said to be procured from Turkey within 2012.. 1st two batches completed their training
> 
> You just missed other threads which were opened later.........
Click to expand...


----------



## kobiraaz

Armstrong said:


> Tu ne baraa kaduuu mein teeer maaar liyaaa haii ?
> 
> Achaa yaaraa what have you guys decided - Which submarines is the Bangladeshi Navy expected to opt for ?



Awamileague will not buy anything from Pakistan...

And our Navy to Navy ties are very strong with China, South Korea and Turkey.

All of them sells submarine......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Guys, dont post in native languages outside of members club -- refrain from off topic stuff

kobiraaz , please report the posts


----------



## Armstrong

kobiraaz said:


> Awamileague will not buy anything from Pakistan...
> 
> And our Navy to Navy ties are very strong with China, South Korea and Turkey.
> 
> All of them sells submarine......



Yaraa if the Ming deal is true then thats a good thing ! One can't just jump from nothing to such a modern submarine in a heart beat a learning curve of sorts is involved ! 

Maybe post 2020 Bangladesh might procure the newest Chine or Turkish or South Korean submarines but right now learning to be a submariner & all the strings attached to it should be the first priority !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

kobiraaz said:


> Suddenly few days ago Someone leaked (from Navy in *BD mil forum* )that Bangladesh reached an agreement with China to Get 2 old Ming Submarines (For training purpose and learning maintenance of Such ships) ....



So this thread is mainly based on speculations of *someone *posting *something *in *some *other forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

The fun part of the whole thread is that the Turkish and Koreans only make German subs under ToT for themselves. 

Neither Turks nor Koreans have ever exported a sub. So dream on.

The turks operate Type-209 1200 and 1400 where as Koreans Type-209 1200

Indian Navy operates Type-209 1500 which is most sophisticated. 

Productions line for Type-209 is closed in all the countries. Both Koreans and Turks have moved to Type-214 which is successor of Type-209. 

So I wonder with no production line from where the Turks are going to produce Type-209 for the Bangladeshi's?

Besides in past the Bangladeshi's here have made many tall claims (buying F-18 to begin with), none of them have come true. 

GB



Skallagrim said:


> I heard the Bay of Bengal is not deep enough for the operation of a submarine.



Really where do you think PNS Ghazi sank? Where do you think Akula-2 of Indian Navy is deployed? Where do you think the Kilo's of Indian Navy deployed?


----------



## kobiraaz

Skull and Bones said:


> So this thread is mainly based on speculations of *someone *posting *something *in *some *other forum.



not the OP of the thread... Go through the thread first...

post number #26





> Rumor is that Bangladesh signed deal with china for two obsolete Ming Class Submarine!



I said its Rumor, Though Someone from navy confirmed the news.. Bangladesh Military doesnt publish news, Only Prime Minister does that in occasions like 26th March, 16th December in her speeches.... only a Mutual agreement is signed according to the source... As it is very recent
news, Give time to Hasina to announce this, If you have nothing constructive to contribute to the thread, please leave.


----------



## garibnawaz

kobiraaz said:


> This non sense have been proven wrong many times right here on this forum with Bangladeshi news sources itself.


----------



## kobiraaz

garibnawaz said:


> The fun part of the whole thread is that the Turkish and Koreans only make German subs under ToT for themselves.
> 
> Neither Turks nor Koreans have ever exported a sub. So dream on.
> 
> The turks operate Type-209 1200 and 1400 where as Koreans Type-209 1200
> 
> Indian Navy operates Type-209 1500 which is most sophisticated.
> 
> Productions line for Type-209 is closed in all the countries. Both Koreans and Turks have moved to Type-214 which is successor of Type-209.
> 
> So I wonder with no production line from where the Turks are going to produce Type-209 for the Bangladeshi's?
> 
> Besides in past the Bangladeshi's here have made many tall claims (buying F-18 to begin with), none of them have come true.
> 
> GB
> 
> 
> 
> Really where do you think PNS Ghazi sank? Where do you think Akula-2 of Indian Navy is deployed? Where do you think the Kilo's of Indian Navy deployed?



THE FUN PART IS BANGLADESH CHANGED THE DECISION OF PROCURING SUB FROM TURKEY.... MAYBE WHAT YOU SAID WERE THE CAUSES.. NOW MOVE ON. YOU ALSO SAID AUGUSTA HELIS FOR NAVY PHOTOS WERE FALSE.....


----------



## garibnawaz

kobiraaz said:


> THE FUN PART IS BANGLADESH CHANGED THE DECISION OF PROCURING SUB FROM TURKEY.... MAYBE WHAT YOU SAID WERE THE CAUSES.. NOW MOVE ON. YOU ALSO SAID AUGUSTA HELIS FOR NAVY PHOTOS WERE FALSE.....



I never denied the procurement and induction of those heli's in BN. Photos yes photoshopped.


> THE FUN PART IS BANGLADESH CHANGED THE DECISION OF PROCURING SUB FROM TURKEY....



If Turkey doesn't export the subs how in the world Bangladesh decided to buy subs from them? On your own?


----------



## kobiraaz

garibnawaz said:


> This non sense have been proven wrong many times right here on this forum with Bangladeshi news sources itself.



okay show us BD news source of any procurement that is not quoting Prime minister


----------



## garibnawaz

kobiraaz said:


> okay show us BD news source of any procurement that is not quoting Prime minister



Done here right in this forum. Do search yourself. (Hint F-18 thread). I had enough from you people over the years. Always lying. May it be F-18's or may it be subs.


----------



## kobiraaz

garibnawaz said:


> I never denied the procurement and induction of those heli's in BN. Photos yes photoshopped.
> 
> 
> If Turkey doesn't export the subs how in the world Bangladesh decided to buy subs from them? On your own?



http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-forum/137068-south-korea-may-win-indonesian-submarines-2.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/160261-turkey-loses-bid-indonesia-submarines.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/137129-turkey-denies-losing-deal-indonesian-navy-submarines.html


----------



## garibnawaz

kobiraaz said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-forum/137068-south-korea-may-win-indonesian-submarines-2.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/160261-turkey-loses-bid-indonesia-submarines.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/137129-turkey-denies-losing-deal-indonesian-navy-submarines.html



It is a joint bid between Gemrnay and Turkey or Germany and South Korea. Keyword - Germany Sub - HDW the makers of Type-209.

You have claimed Bangladesh talking to Turkey and South Korea which is not possible. One needs to talk to the Germans first.

Our AW-101 for example are made in UK but order is placed with Italians. Our Il-78's are made in Uzbekistan but order is placed with Russia.

Turkey or SA can't provide you German subs unless your country talks to Germany first.


----------



## kobiraaz

garibnawaz said:


> Done here right in this forum. Do search yourself. (Hint F-18 thread). I had enough from you people over the years. Always lying. May it be F-18's or may it be subs.








now running away.... show us one more time please


----------



## kobiraaz

garibnawaz said:


> It is a joint bid between Gemrnay and Turkey or Germany and South Korea. Keyword - Germany Sub - HDW the makers of Type-209.
> 
> You have claimed Bangladesh talking to Turkey and South Korea which is not possible. One needs to talk to the Germans first.
> 
> Our AW-101 for example are made in UK but order is placed with Italians. Our Il-78's are made in Uzbekistan but order is placed with Russia.
> 
> Turkey or SA can't provide you German subs unless your country talks to Germany first.



So?? Did Germany say they would not allow Turkey to sell submarine to Bangladesh, but would allow it to Indonesia?? Did Bangladesh say they would not talk to Germany?? 

idiot wasting my precious time for nothing...


----------



## garibnawaz

kobiraaz said:


> So?? Did Germany said they would not allow Turkey to sell submarine sell Bangladesh, but would allow it to Indonesia?? Did Bangladesh say they would not talk to Germany??
> 
> idiot wasting my precious time for nothing...



Heh, you say Bangladesh was talking with Turkey and South Korea for subs.

You can't talk to Turkey directly without talking to Germany first. The Indonesian bid is a joint bid. Whoever wins it money goes to Germany also.

In your whole thread you didn't mention the Germans at all. If Bangladesh wants subs they need to talk to Germany first so that either Turkey or SA will come up with bids. You cant talk to Turks directly.

Doesn't know the first thing in defence and being an expert here.



kobiraaz said:


> now running away.... show us one more time please



I am not the one who is running. I am not the one who makes tall claims here. I didn't say Bangladesh is training its piolots on F-18's (by showing photos of Malaysian Piolots). I didn't say that Bangladesh is buying Type-209 subs from Turkey. Unlike you I am not suffering from inferiority complex.


----------



## fallstuff

garibnawaz said:


> Done here right in this forum. Do search yourself. (Hint F-18 thread). I had enough from you people over the years. Always lying. May it be F-18's or may it be subs.



No one ever made that claim. Stop making things up.


----------



## garibnawaz

fallstuff said:


> No one ever made that claim. Stop making things up.



In the F-18 thread they did make the claim.

The logic was since our pilots are training on F-18 we are buying it. 

They pilots were just having photos with one of the F-18's which US left behind as an exibit for BAF personnel and their families. 

GB


----------



## fallstuff

garibnawaz said:


> In the F-18 thread they did make the claim.
> 
> The logic was since our pilots are training on F-18 we are buying it.
> 
> They pilots were just having photos with one of the F-18's which US left behind as an exibit for BAF personnel and their families.
> 
> GB



No one made that claim. There was a mere speculation, which is normal in a discussion. Which you are turing into a claim. You need to source your claim.



The tall claim department is solely owned and operated by the Indians.


----------



## garibnawaz

fallstuff said:


> No one made that claim. There was a mere speculation, which is normal in a discussion. Which you are turing into a claim. You need to source your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> The tall claim department is solely owned and operated by the Indians.



We have got another patient of inferiority complex. A Bangladeshi too shy to identify himself as Bangladeshi.

Speaking of tall claims and lie.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...sh-air-force-procure-buk-m1-2-sam-system.html

What happened to BUK procurement? or was this a speculation too?

Milgem class Corvette *of* Bangladesh Navy

of means already in service. So where is it?

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/127290-milgem-class-corvette-bangladesh-navy.html

Google

Here is the whole list of such crap and tall claims, including buying F-16, Su-27, JF-17, J-10 and what all. Ultimately Bangladesh ended up buying F-7.


----------



## fallstuff

garibnawaz said:


> We have got another patient of inferiority complex. A Bangladeshi too shy to identify himself as Bangladeshi.
> 
> Speaking of tall claims and lie.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...sh-air-force-procure-buk-m1-2-sam-system.html
> 
> What happened to BUK procurement? or was this a speculation too?
> 
> Milgem class Corvette *of* Bangladesh Navy
> 
> of means already in service. So where is it?
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/127290-milgem-class-corvette-bangladesh-navy.html
> 
> Google
> 
> Here is the whole list of such crap and tall claims, including buying F-16, Su-27, JF-17, J-10 and what all. Ultimately Bangladesh ended up buying F-7.



Son, you assume way too much. You were told to source your claim. You failed. 

Now you are scraping the bottom of the barrel, more like digging thorough it for something.

Its a discussion forum. You get that, right?

In five years we will be this or that is patently Indian. This one claim you are not required to source.

No one will argue With you about that claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

garibnawaz said:


> We have got another patient of inferiority complex. A Bangladeshi too shy to identify himself as Bangladeshi.
> 
> Speaking of tall claims and lie.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...sh-air-force-procure-buk-m1-2-sam-system.html
> 
> What happened to BUK procurement? or was this a speculation too?
> 
> Milgem class Corvette *of* Bangladesh Navy
> 
> of means already in service. So where is it?
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/127290-milgem-class-corvette-bangladesh-navy.html
> 
> Google
> 
> Here is the whole list of such crap and tall claims, including buying F-16, Su-27, JF-17, J-10 and what all. Ultimately Bangladesh ended up buying F-7.



We are getting two 10m larger than normal(with heli hangar) 056 corvette instead of milgrem class, the weapons are similar if not same. And the heli is probably going to be anti-submarine harbin z9. The 056 corvette is replacing many frigates of the Chinese navy, so don't underestimate it.

we are also probably gonna get su-27 as we currently have 800m+ credit from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

fallstuff said:


> Son, you assume way too much. You were told to source your claim. You failed.
> 
> Now you are scraping the bottom of the barrel, more like digging thorough it for something.
> 
> Its a discussion forum. You get that, right?
> 
> In five years we will be this or that is patently Indian. This one claim you are not required to source.
> 
> No one will argue With you about that claim.



*Milgem class Corvette of Bangladesh Navy*

In American English when someone says the above its not assumption. It means there is a ship of this class in Bangladesh Navy.

I have digged up whole lot of threads where people are jumping left right centre without sources or links and justifying their rheotic by saying our media never publish defence deals until told and all.

You can continue with your speculation theory which doesn't stand considering the behavious of your countrymen on this forum.

Nobody speculates here. All start making tall claims without proof or links.



animelive said:


> We are getting two 10m larger than normal(with heli hangar) 056 corvette instead of milgrem class, the weapons are similar if not same. And the heli is probably going to be anti-submarine harbin z9. The 056 corvette is replacing many frigates of the Chinese navy, so don't underestimate it.
> 
> we are also probably gonna get su-27 as we currently have 800m+ credit from Russia.



Now is it a speculation or you are firm?

Are you firm that you are getting 056? Z9's?

Can you give us a link / source for 800m+ credit from Russia claim? or is it a speculation as well?


----------



## animelive

garibnawaz said:


> Now is it a speculation or you are firm?
> 
> Are you firm that you are getting 056? Z9's?
> 
> Can you give us a link / source for 800m+ credit from Russia claim? or is it a speculation as well?



One will be produced in Dalian and another in Wuhan according to Chinese members. It was shown in a tv show here a few days ago. As someone else said, we don't disclose defence related stuffs, much. But you should be able to find a link or two in Google.
The credit was officially said by a minister(not sure, read it a few days ago). He said something like this "Bangladesh will acquire su-27 aircrafts within its allocated credit"


----------



## kobiraaz

garibnawaz said:


> *Milgem class Corvette of Bangladesh Navy*
> 
> In American English when someone says the above its not assumption. It means there is a ship of this class in Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> I have digged up whole lot of threads where people are jumping left right centre without sources or links and justifying their rheotic by saying our media never publish defence deals until told and all.
> 
> You can continue with your speculation theory which doesn't stand considering the behavious of your countrymen on this forum.
> 
> Nobody speculates here. All start making tall claims without proof or links.
> 
> 
> 
> Now is it a speculation or you are firm?
> 
> Are you firm that you are getting 056? Z9's?
> 
> Can you give us a link / source for 800m+ credit from Russia claim? or is it a speculation as well?



Why are you having an Orgasm on the thread title? Have you tried to read the original post?? Bangladesh was negotiating Milgem, that doesn't say Bangladesh bought any. I know you people don't have toilet, doesnt mean you are allowed to shiiiiit everywhere! Leave the thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## garibnawaz

kobiraaz said:


> Why are you having an Orgasm on the thread title? Have you tried to read the original post?? Bangladesh was negotiating Milgem, that doesn't say Bangladesh bought any. I know you people don't have toilet, doesnt mean you are allowed to shiiiiit everywhere! Leave the thread!



In simple English when someone says Milgem Class Corvette *of* Bangladesh Navy means Bangladesh have one. 

Nobody used words like speculation, possible etc. The thread straightaway said Milgem Corvette of Bangladesh Navy.



animelive said:


> One will be produced in Dalian and another in Wuhan according to Chinese members. It was shown in a tv show here a few days ago. As someone else said, we don't disclose defence related stuffs, much. But you should be able to find a link or two in Google.



You haven't specified if it is a done deal or a speculation. This is how you people play and twist words here. So first confirm whether it is done deal or speculation. Don't give me some members on some forum logic.

Since you have made the claim you provide sources / link.



> The credit was officially said by a minister(not sure, read it a few days ago). He said something like this "Bangladesh will acquire su-27 aircrafts within its allocated credit



If a minister said it, there must be a link or source or youtube video. Please provide.

GB


----------



## MST

@garibnawaz

This is Bangladeshi section. The Joke Section of PDF. Just have fun and enjoy here. No point getting serious and asking for links/proof. You won't get one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

garibnawaz said:


> You haven't specified if it is a done deal or a speculation. This is how you people play and twist words here. So first confirm whether it is done deal or speculation. Don't give me some members on some forum logic.
> 
> Since you have made the claim you provide sources / link.
> 
> 
> 
> If a minister said it, there must be a link or source or youtube video. Please provide.
> 
> GB



Chinese Navy's New Type 056 Corvette under sea trial | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
List of ships of the Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/220283-type-056-corvette-bangladesh-navy.html



> Dhaka is set to procure 10 fighter training planes from Moscow in keeping with its plan for collecting military weapons made by Russia in the next five years under a suppliers&#8217; credit of $850 million, officials said on Thursday.
> 
> Russia&#8217;s state-owned aircraft manufacturer Irkut Corporation is likely to supply the fighter training planes named Yak-130 through Rosoboronexport, the sole Russian state intermediary agency for export and import of military and dual-purpose products, technologies and services.
> 
> A delegation led by the Rosoboronexport chief, Anatoly P Isaikin, arrived in Dhaka on Friday on a three-day visit. He was invited on Sunday by the prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, to a meeting where negotiations made a substantial progress.
> A team, lead by Major General Abdul Matin of the Armed Forces Division, earlier visited Moscow in December 2011 to initiate the proposed biggest-ever arms purchase deal between the two countries.
> 
> Irkut president Alexei Fyoforov told Russia&#8217;s official news agency ITAR-TASS News Agency on Tuesday that talks with Bangladesh were in initial stages.
> 
> &#8216;Bangladesh has a big budget, what is more, a state loan might be used,&#8217; he said, adding that the market capacity for Yak-130 aircraft might reach 2,500 planes by 2020.
> 
> &#8216;We hope to get from 25 to 30 per cent of this market,&#8217; he added.
> 
> The Yakovlev Yak-130 is a subsonic two-seat advanced jet trainer/light attack aircraft or lead-in fighter trainer developed by the Yakovlev Design Bureau.
> 
> Development of the plane which began in 1991 was put into service in the Russian Air Force in 2009.
> 
> As an advanced training aircraft, the Yak-130 is able to replicate the characteristics of several 4+ generation fighters as well as the fifth-generation Sukhoi T-50.
> 
> It can also perform light attack and reconnaissance duties, carrying a combat load of 3,000kg.
> 
> Bangladesh bought eight MiG-29s for about $124 million from Russia during the past tenure of the Awami League in government.
> 
> Bangladesh planned military equipment procurement from Russia to modernise its Armed Forces.
> 
> Dhaka also hopes to procure 44 new tanks and three armoured recovery vehicles from China and two helicopters for the army from France, they said.
> 
> The deals would cost less than $200 million.
> 
> Speaking at the Armed Forces Day celebrations in August 2011, Hasina said that her government would procure modern tanks, artillery, air defence missile systems, fighter aircraft and helicopters


----------



## garibnawaz

animelive said:


> Chinese Navy's New Type 056 Corvette under sea trial | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> List of ships of the Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/220283-type-056-corvette-bangladesh-navy.html



Don't give me PDF threds opened by fellow east Bengali's. That is the whole point of argument here. You guys make tall claims and nothing happens.

Wikipedia is updated by BDmilitary with false info. There are no concrete links/sources for that. 

Get with concrete Sources / links please.

Also the news you posted is about YAK-130 and not Su-27. Besides no link for the news either.

I am asking you specific questions about this procurements. Whether they are speculations or firm deals?

Instead of giving straight answers you are posting another fantasy threads.


----------



## garibnawaz

MST said:


> @garibnawaz
> 
> This is Bangladeshi section. The Joke Section of PDF. Just have fun and enjoy here. No point getting serious and asking for links/proof. You won't get one.



You are nothing but a case of sour grapes, jelous of Bangladeshi progress and afraid of their military might.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

garibnawaz said:


> Don't give me PDF threds opened by fellow east Bengali's. That is the whole point of argument here. You guys make tall claims and nothing happens.
> 
> Wikipedia is updated by BDmilitary with false info. There are no concrete links/sources for that.
> 
> Get with concrete Sources / links please.
> 
> Also the news you posted is about YAK-130 and not Su-27. Besides no link for the news either.
> 
> I am asking you specific questions about this procurements. Whether they are speculations or firm deals?
> 
> Instead of giving straight answers you are posting another fantasy threads.



 i see you won't believe it until it arrives in Bangladesh so i won't bother anymore. As for firm deals, the 056 corvettes are done deal. Our navy tv program, aired their orders. Can't find any youtube videos of it, sadly. And another thing is that Milgrem was competing 056 but Chinese won due to their friendly deal of payment in several phases. 

You wanted news about the 800m credit, why are you going to su-27 now? as for that also, yes we are probably going to get sukhoi or mikoyan after getting around a squadron of Yak. But again the talking is still going on so we are not sure. What are we sure of? the credit. So we are making assumptions of what we can/might get.


----------



## Zabaniyah

animelive said:


> i see you won't believe it until it arrives in Bangladesh so i won't bother anymore. As for firm deals, the 056 corvettes are done deal. Our navy tv program, aired their orders. Can't find any youtube videos of it, sadly. And another thing is that Milgrem was competing 056 but Chinese won due to their friendly deal of payment in several phases.
> 
> You wanted news about the 800m credit, why are you going to su-27 now? as for that also, yes we are probably going to get sukhoi or mikoyan after getting around a squadron of Yak. But again the talking is still going on so we are not sure. What are we sure of? the credit. So we are making assumptions of what we can/might get.



Regarding the corvette, there were already threads confirmed on the matter:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...a-build-two-missile-corvettes-bangladesh.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/220283-type-056-corvette-bangladesh-navy.html

Things like the submarine procurement program and Flankers are all speculations for now since Bangladesh Military typically do not publicize the details to the local media in advance.


----------



## garibnawaz

So you are confirming that 056 are a done deal and the ships will join BN in couple of months/years. Lets see. I will be around to burst the bubble of this claim as well. 

GB


----------



## animelive

garibnawaz said:


> So you are confirming that 056 are a done deal and the ships will join BN in couple of months/years. Lets see. I will be around to burst the bubble of this claim as well.
> 
> GB



Don't cry later

AWESOME.


----------



## kobiraaz

garibnawaz said:


> So you are confirming that 056 are a done deal and the ships will join BN in couple of months/years. Lets see. I will be around to burst the bubble of this claim as well.
> 
> GB



2015/2016 is the delivery year. I am bookmarking the thread... Now Shøooh!


----------



## eastwatch

garibnawaz said:


> *Milgem class Corvette of Bangladesh Navy*
> 
> In American English when someone says the above its not assumption. It means there is a ship of this class in Bangladesh Navy.
> 
> I have digged up whole lot of threads where people are jumping left right centre without sources or links and justifying their rheotic by saying our media never publish defence deals until told and all.
> 
> You can continue with your speculation theory which doesn't stand considering the behavious of your countrymen on this forum.
> 
> Nobody speculates here. All start making tall claims without proof or links.
> 
> 
> 
> Now is it a speculation or you are firm?
> 
> Are you firm that you are getting 056? Z9's?
> 
> Can you give us a link / source for 800m+ credit from Russia claim? or is it a speculation as well?



Hey ignorant Indian, why do you ask us to dig the information out. Dig yourself and you will find the first post on $850 russian credit was sent by me. After this there were probably tens of links lying here and there. Run like a crooked dog and dig them out. And while you run do not try to bark like dogs, They are as hungry as the Indians are. So, you will lose stamina. Bas'''tard!!


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

seems like posting rules are not applied for Bangladeshi members..
no link is given below the news.

seems like posting rules are not applied for Bangladeshi members..
no link is given below the news.


----------



## Gyp 111

I got a news that BD will bought 2 Type-035 ming class submarine from china for training and Patrol purpose, though i'm not sure


----------



## Anubis

garibnawaz said:


> Don't give me PDF threds opened by fellow east Bengali's. That is the whole point of argument here. You guys make tall claims and nothing happens.
> 
> Wikipedia is updated by BDmilitary with false info. There are no concrete links/sources for that.
> 
> Get with concrete Sources / links please.
> 
> *Also the news you posted is about YAK-130 and not Su-27. Besides no link for the news either.*
> 
> I am asking you specific questions about this procurements. Whether they are speculations or firm deals?
> 
> Instead of giving straight answers you are posting another fantasy threads.



Bangladesh wants to buy Russia

Bangladesh eyeing purchase of 10 Russian Yak-130 aircraft | World | bdnews24.com

Look our military is not very open about their procurement....so we make speculations.....so it is difficult for us to provide concrete evidence for all our speculations......But when we make sure we are buying something we do and will provide links.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

I think Bangladeshi's are wasting their time and they should have made a deal with Germans for about 3 U-214BN. The deal should be like 2 U-214s will be constructed in Germany with Bangladeshi's on board learning it and then 3 rd will be manufactured in BD's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

RiasatKhan said:


> Bangladesh wants to buy Russia



Bangladesh wants to buy Russia


----------



## DarkPrince

animelive said:


> Bangladesh wants to buy Russia



we ll buy india as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

animelive said:


> Bangladesh wants to buy Russia



Wouldn't be a bad idea!!They got a lot of empty land over there!


----------



## Gyp 111

i don't think BD have that much money to buy russian land 


RiasatKhan said:


> Bangladesh wants to buy Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

DarkPrince said:


> we ll buy india as well



Why waste money? lets just capture them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Gyp 111 said:


> i don' think BD have that much money to buy russian land



Not in the $800mil deal i guess!



animelive said:


> Why waste money? lets just capture them



I think Burma is a better option......less people.......more space!


----------



## Gyp 111

do you want a troll war with indians in this thread? 


animelive said:


> Why waste money? lets just capture them


----------



## DarkPrince

Gyp 111 said:


> do you want a troll war with indian in this thread?



but thats not a new thing for us is it ?? we r well experianced in that


----------



## animelive

RiasatKhan said:


> Not in the $800mil deal i guess!
> 
> 
> 
> I think Burma is a better option......less people.......more space!



what's your opinion @alaungphaya


----------



## arp2041

DarkPrince said:


> but thats not a new thing for us is it ?? we r well experianced in that



can i jump-in??? 

so which sub BN is procuring after 3 years of this thread??


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

animelive said:


> Why waste money? lets just capture them



Why don't you try? BSF could practice shooting with more pole vaulters coming over from Bangladesh.


----------



## DarkPrince

arp2041 said:


> can i jump-in???
> 
> so which sub BN is procuring after 3 years *of this thread*??





no idea kake

why dont ask ur haseena mousi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Why don't you try? BSF could practice shooting with more pole vaulters coming over from Bangladesh.



2001 Indian 
Doesn't look to possible, your 97 IA and BSF combined can't face 16 BDR 



arp2041 said:


> can i jump-in???
> 
> so which sub BN is procuring after 3 years of this thread??



We already have 10, they are stealth


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

animelive said:


> 2001 Indian
> Doesn't look to possible, your 97 IA and BSF combined can't face 16 BDR
> 
> 
> 
> We already have 10, they are stealth



Out of total 97 people killed, 69 were bangladeshis. Read what you see.


----------



## animelive

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Out of total 97 people killed, 69 were bangladeshis. Read what you see.



   @eastwatch , give him some history lessons, he sucks at understanding English


----------



## Anubis

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Out of total 97 people killed, 69 were bangladeshis. Read what you see.



Ummmmmmm I think 69 Bangladeshis and 28 Indians were civilians...... @animelive was probably referring to military casualties!


----------



## kobiraaz

RiasatKhan said:


> Ummmmmmm I think 69 Bangladeshis and 28 Indians were civilians...... @animelive was probably referring to military casualties!



where did you get civilian casualties??


----------



## Anubis

kobiraaz said:


> where did you get civilian casualties??



The last sentence of the article states,'*In a news conference in August 2008, it was stated that 97 people had been killed (69 Bangladeshis, 28 Indians, rest unidentified) trying to cross the border illegally during the prior six months.[22][23]*. That is what Shadow was talking about....they were civilians....not military!.....I think.


----------



## Skull and Bones

So which submarine are they buying? Or should i help? @arp2041 @Imran Khan


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> So which submarine are they buying? Or should i help? @arp2041 @Imran Khan



IMHO, midget subs will do, NK operates 40-50 of these, best option for BN.
@ImranKhan, koi option batao yaar.


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> IMHO, midget subs will do, NK operates 40-50 of these, best option for BN.
> @ImranKhan, koi option batao yaar.



tu mujh se bakwaas na ker humy bula ke khud G dikha jata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vicar

When all else fails there is always delusion


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> tu mujh se bakwaas na ker humy bula ke khud G dikha jata hai



Imran bhai apko pata chala, aap, me aur skull naye group key member ban gaye he - Gang of Three


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> IMHO, midget subs will do, NK operates 40-50 of these, best option for BN.
> @ImranKhan, koi option batao yaar.



Ghadir Class Submarine from Iran. Does @Imran Khan has to say something about this?


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> Can we carry cows in it or it needs special module addition??



It can carry 2 torpedoes and 2+6 personnel in it, extra cargo has to towed with rope tied around it's neck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

arp2041 said:


> Can we carry cows in it or it needs special module addition??



Do you have to have a drink of Fresh Gao Jol in a submarine? I think you shoud wait for the sub to dock. 

Its probably not a good idea to bring cows in a submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

fallstuff said:


> Do you have to have a drink of Fresh Gao Jol in a submarine? I think you shoud wait for the sub to dock.
> 
> Its probably not a good idea to bring cows in a submarine.



Ignore him brother, @arp2041 and @Imran Khan trolls in every Bangladeshi thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> Ignore him brother, @arp2041 and @Imran Khan trolls in every Bangladeshi thread.



Haan jaisey tu toh doodh ka dhula hai


----------



## Skull and Bones

Nothing much to say, just posting my 5000th post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Skull and Bones said:


> Ignore him brother, @arp2041 and @Imran Khan *trolls in every Bangladeshi thread*.



You are the epitome of the '*trolls in every Bangladeshi thread*'!


----------



## Skull and Bones

RiasatKhan said:


> You are the epitome of the '*trolls in every Bangladeshi thread*'!



My every post has deep analysis of technical and strategic aspects of every possible Bangladeshi military acquisitions which often goes over the head of average intellectuals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Skull and Bones said:


> My every post has deep analysis of technical and strategic aspects of every possible Bangladeshi military acquisitions which often goes over the head of average intellectuals.



Oh!I am sorry Governor.......I'm just a Commoner!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shahadat hussain

BD navy are purchasing what ? can they afford something as sophisticated as a sub ? what's the guarantee that they wouldn't sink it in first go


----------



## Anubis

shahadat hussain said:


> BD navy are purchasing what ? can they afford something as sophisticated as a sub ? what's the guarantee that they wouldn't sink it in first go



Did you sink your sub in your first go??Besides it'll already be underwater......what's the worst that could happen??


----------



## shahadat hussain

RiasatKhan said:


> Did you sink your sub in your first go??Besides it'll already be underwater......what's the worst that could happen??



as far as i know.. iran is much ahead that razakar BD in military teCH


----------



## Gyp 111

We don't want troll war in this thread but you are forcing us to do, if you need more link then nock me 

Indian warship sunk during 'day at sea' for military families
Indian warship sunk during 'day at sea' for military families  This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


shahadat hussain said:


> BD navy are purchasing what ? can they afford something as sophisticated as a sub ? what's the guarantee that they wouldn't sink it in first go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

shahadat hussain said:


> as far as i know.. iran is much ahead that razakar BD in military teCH



That's why I said first go.......everything has a beginning......what on earth do you mean by razakar BD??


----------



## Koovie

Skull and Bones said:


> Nothing much to say, just posting my 5000th post.



*Congrats! Finally a real news on this thread* 



Gyp 111 said:


> We don't want troll war in this thread but you are forcing us to do, if you need more link then nock me
> 
> Indian warship sunk during 'day at sea' for military families
> Indian warship sunk during 'day at sea' for military families &#8211; This Just In - CNN.com Blogs



You are talking about a +30 year old frigate that was to be decommissioned anyway. It was rammed by a much much much larger vessel in an accident. But due to the great actions be her crew dozens of women and children were saved from injuries.

Oh C`mon, is this all you can put forward?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> Imran bhai apko pata chala, aap, me aur skull naye group key member ban gaye he - Gang of Three



main kisi group main nhi hoon ajkal BD threads main kuch nya hai nhi group bana ker faida?



Skull and Bones said:


> Ghadir Class Submarine from Iran. Does @Imran Khan has to say something about this?




its good they can have 2-3 of them for training and cost patrolling



Skull and Bones said:


> Ignore him brother, @arp2041 and @Imran Khan trolls in every Bangladeshi thread.



lolz munny tera feeder kidher hai? mummy ne nappi change ki hai ?

saaly ager hum trol hain to maha trolla hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> main kisi group main nhi hoon ajkal BD threads main kuch nya hai nhi group bana ker faida?



http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...marine-procurement-program-3.html#post3757934


----------



## Imran Khan

kobiraaz said:


> @ANTIBODY hello, Sir.. We dont have many Defence related threads in this sections.... But if someone tries to discuss , A gang of three ( Arp, skull, Imran) ruins the thread... Last 4-5 defence related threads went astray like this..



shukriya hazoor 



arp2041 said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...marine-procurement-program-3.html#post3757934


ohhh per defence per thread ho na sapnoon per nhi  mujhy ab her kisi ki awaz sapna ki awaz lagti hai


----------



## Armstrong

@kobiraaz : Are there any conventional submarines from some of the European countries awaiting decommissioning ? Why doesn't Bangladesh look into the possibility of acquiring one or two of them for capacity building purposes ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Armstrong said:


> @kobiraaz : Are there any conventional submarines from some of the European countries awaiting decommissioning ? Why doesn't Bangladesh look into the possibility of acquiring one or two of them for capacity building purposes ?



Spanish Navy decommissioning 3 Agusta 90 submarines because of lack of funds to operate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Skull and Bones said:


> Spanish Navy decommissioning 3 Agusta 90 submarines because of lack of funds to operate them.



Much obliged ! 
@kobiraaz : That sounds like a good opportunity ! Perhaps when the next Government comes in, assuming that they're not as hostile to Pakistan as the Awami League's Government, perhaps you could even send your boys to Pakistan for training & the occasional maintenance etc. of them, seeing that we operate & build them !


----------



## kobiraaz

Armstrong said:


> @kobiraaz : Are there any conventional submarines from some of the European countries awaiting decommissioning ? Why doesn't Bangladesh look into the possibility of acquiring one or two of them for capacity building purposes ?



dunno, though they bought Ex Royal navy patrol ships before and bought USS used frigate recently... China is our best option... why should we go to them when China is there??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Armstrong said:


> Much obliged !
> @kobiraaz : That sounds like a good opportunity ! Perhaps when the next Government comes in, assuming that they're not as hostile to Pakistan as the Awami League's Government, perhaps you could even send your boys to Pakistan for training & the occasional maintenance etc. of them, seeing that we operate & build them !



Best submarine for Bangladesh will be good ol' upgraded Kilo class subs, as no conventional sub in the world offers such advanced technology for the price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Bangladesh has a navy? Sorry, I didn't know, considering how many crap threads there are in BD defence not saying anything about army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Icewolf said:


> Bangladesh has a navy? Sorry, I didn't know, considering how many crap threads there are in BD defence not saying anything about army




Are you free now??


----------



## Icewolf

kobiraaz said:


> Are you free now??



What do you mean?


----------



## kobiraaz

Icewolf said:


> What do you mean?



Do you have free time?? Please like this group and explore.. 

http://www.facebook.com/BangladeshNavyBN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

kobiraaz said:


> Do you have free time?? Please like this group and explore..
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BangladeshNavyBN



Why should I go to Facebook? Shouldnt BD defence fullfil my needs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

For the 4th time, Why doesn't anyone look into French Agosta 90 SSK, 3 of them still in the dock decommissioned around 1998-2001 and 4th one sold to Malaysia. These are potent submarines and Bangladesh Navy can ask to bring them to SSK A-90B standards. Since these were developed and completed and in 1977-1978 the price would be reasonable considering these are 22 Years old, these can be refurbished either in France or Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Icewolf said:


> What do you mean?



Most funny thing is we have 2 guided Frigate , 3 Unguided old frigates, patrol boats, FACs, Mine weepers etc. etc. But we have ordered 3 Guided Frigate, 2 Guided Corvette, 2 guided LPC.. Means our ships on order ( in last 3 years) are larger than our entire current fleet... With the new found economic confidence.. More ships will come continuously and I am Quite sure it will become Decent Naval force in the world....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

@kobiraaz

Too bad most of them are really old...

Like 5 years from retiring old.

And alot of them are downgraded versions that not even Nigeria's Navy will buy


----------



## kobiraaz

Icewolf said:


> @kobiraaz
> 
> Too bad most of them are really old...
> 
> Like 5 years from retiring old.
> 
> And alot of them are downgraded versions that not even Nigeria's Navy will buy



  

Dara Ajke Nigerian Navy tore Gulay khaway dibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

kobiraaz said:


> Dara Ajke Nigerian Navy tore Gulay khaway dibo


----------



## kobiraaz

@Icewolf 

Hello Brother, How many Frigates Nigerian Navy has??


----------



## DarkPrince

kobiraaz said:


> @Icewolf
> 
> Hello Brother, How many Frigates Nigerian Navy has??



r u talking 2 icewolf *the unconqueror*

stop wasting ur time puny BDshi


----------



## kobiraaz

DarkPrince said:


> r u talking 2 icewolf *the unconqueror*
> 
> stop wasting ur time puny BDshi



I thought @Icewolf knows a lot about Nigerian Navy..
@Icewolf

Here is is what Nigerian Navy Has......

Only One frigate 

USCGC Chase (WHEC-718)


----------



## kobiraaz

And this is what Bangladesh Navy Has @Icewolf

*Khalid Bin Walid *






*Osman*






*Omar Faruq*






*Abu Bakr*






*Ali Haider*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

And this is what Bangladesh Navy Has @Icewolf

*Khalid Bin Walid *






*Osman*






*Omar Faruq*






*Abu Bakr*






*Ali Haider*





These are confirmed and will be added soon

*2 type 56*






*2 LPC*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Soon to e added.......

*2Jianghu III class *






*1 USCGS Hamilton class cutter USCG Jarvis*






So why did you say Nigerian Navy even doesnt want what BD is getting?? @Icewolf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

@kobiraaz : The US is decommissioning its OHP Class Missile Friagtes; Turkey is operating quite a few of them (8 I think) & received 2 just a few days ago. Pakistan operates one. 

Why don't you guys look into the remaining OHPs too ? (I think they're around 12 of them remaining awaiting decommissioning !)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

lol bangladeshi timurid arab warriors naming their ships after arabs


----------



## Luftwaffe

People this is *Bangladesh Navy's submarine procurement program * Thread not BN Frigates Thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

@kobiraaz You forgot to add our naval aviation  (though very new and small)

One question kobi: regarding the Hamilton class, what kind of weapons would be carrying? Obviously, it won't be compatible with Chinese or Russian systems. Would we be using Harpoon missiles or something? 



Icewolf said:


> lol bangladeshi timurid arab warriors naming their ships after arabs



Did anyone tell you how full of $hit you really are?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

Loki said:


> @kobiraaz You forgot to add our naval aviation  (though very new and small)
> 
> One question kobi: regarding the Hamilton class, what kind of weapons would be carrying? Obviously, it won't be compatible with Chinese or Russian systems. Would we be using Harpoon missiles or something?



Isn't the harpoon similar to c803?


----------



## Luffy 500

Armstrong said:


> @kobiraaz : The US is decommissioning its OHP Class Missile Friagtes; Turkey is operating quite a few of them (8 I think) & received 2 just a few days ago. Pakistan operates one.
> 
> Why don't you guys look into the remaining OHPs too ? (I think they're around 12 of them remaining awaiting decommissioning !)



That would not be a good use of our limited resources IMO. Same is the case with PAK in my opinion. Why not go for the most relatively modern stuffs that can be bought with the same amount. China & S.korea option is always there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Loki said:


> @kobiraaz You forgot to add our naval aviation  (though very new and small)
> 
> One question kobi: regarding the Hamilton class, what kind of weapons would be carrying? Obviously, it won't be compatible with Chinese or Russian systems. Would we be using Harpoon missiles or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone tell you how full of $hit you really are?



well, no. They will carry Chinese weapons... After Refurbishment in USA it will be sent to China...

BN had to use western techs on South Korean Frigate which was costly... They are not doing it anymore while all other ships use Chinese armaments.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Luffy 500 said:


> Isn't the harpoon similar to c803?



Comparable, yes. 

Though, it'd be difficult and costly to try to put Chinese or Russian weapons on an American platform. Heck, the Americans may not even allow it. 

We do have to Otomat though, which is NATO compatible.



kobiraaz said:


> well, no. They will carry Chinese weapons...* After Refurbishment in USA it will be sent to China...
> *
> BN had to use western techs on South Korean Frigate which was costly... They are not doing it anymore while all other ships use Chinese armaments.....



mmm...very surprised to hear O.O

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Loki said:


> Comparable, yes.
> 
> Though, it'd be difficult and costly to try to put Chinese or Russian weapons on an American platform. Heck, the Americans may not even allow it.
> 
> We do have to Otomat though, which is NATO compatible.
> 
> 
> 
> mmm...very surprised to hear O.O



I am not sure btw... But I read it somewhere BN doesnt want to waste money on any other ship which they did on BNS BB/KBW....

Most probably FM90 and C802... 

It will look like this







Its a huge ship btw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Armstrong said:


> @kobiraaz : The US is decommissioning its OHP Class Missile Friagtes; Turkey is operating quite a few of them (8 I think) & received 2 just a few days ago. Pakistan operates one.
> 
> Why don't you guys look into the remaining OHPs too ? (I think they're around 12 of them remaining awaiting decommissioning !)



well Bro, BD Military is China Centric...The future is completely intermingled.. As BD is trying to build its own Navy and Aero Industry with China's Help..... So it will not Go anywhere else if old Frigates ( carrying C802) are available from China.. we are buying USCG ships because US is trying to give those away in very low price to countries like Philippine, Nigeria and Bangladesh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

@Loki yeah sure now, US will not give any combat system and weapon... it will come as Empty ship with Engine....

p.s. if BN likes it, more will come.....


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> *well Bro, BD Military is China Centric..*.The future is completely intermingled.. As BD is trying to build its own Navy and Aero Industry with China's Help..... So it will not Go anywhere else if old Frigates ( carrying C802) are available from China.. we are buying USCG ships because US is trying to give those away in very low price to countries like Philippine, Nigeria and Bangladesh....



Not to mention their naval weapons are generally low-cost, get favorable financing options from the Chinese and at least gets the job done. 

American weapons are good, but very expensive and come with plenty of political strings that may ultimately become counter-productive for a small nation with a limited budget allocated on defense. 

Can't say much about the air force since it appears we are going for Russian stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Icewolf said:


> Bangladesh has a navy? Sorry, I didn't know, considering how many crap threads there are in BD defence not saying anything about army



why are you flaming ? quit trolling

*post reported * 

for unnecessary attempts to flame

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

genmirajborgza786 said:


> why are you flaming ? quit trolling
> 
> *post reported *
> 
> for unnecessary attempts to flame



i didnt notice you are from 2006.... Congratz PDF dadu



Loki said:


> Not to mention their naval weapons are generally low-cost, get favorable financing options from the Chinese and at least gets the job done.
> 
> American weapons are good, but very expensive and come with plenty of political strings that may ultimately become counter-productive for a small nation with a limited budget allocated on defense.
> 
> Can't say much about the air force since it appears we are going for Russian stuff.



most probably because J10 and JF17 both are not ready yet... Russia was the only option as BAF was looking for time tested AC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Luftwaffe said:


> People this is *Bangladesh Navy's submarine procurement program * Thread not BN Frigates Thread.



okays... Apparently (from other forums) BD navy was negotiating Song class, But they have decided to Buy Type 035G Submarine.... China has 17 of these submarines active today... any other submarine ( mentioned by you and @Armstrong ) would not come cheaper than these chines subs....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

kobiraaz said:


> i didnt notice you are from 2006.... Congratz PDF dadu


 @genmirajborgza786 : Dadu !  

Bhai mein tou sunna thaa ke aaap abhii jawan hain ? 



kobiraaz said:


> most probably because J10 and JF17 both are not ready yet... Russia was the only option as BAF was looking for time tested AC.



J-10Bs are very good platforms - Go for them ! 

JF-17 - Probably a better choice of the two if you're short on funds & still want quality platform to replace the older ones ! 

And they're both ready & mature except their engines which the Chinese are working on ! But you could always use the Russian ones like we do !  

Or better yet if you've got the funds & the possibility of making it happen : Go for 2 squadron of F-16 Block 52s like we did ! They are a beauty...an absolute beauty ! 

Surely if the Americans can sell us then they could sell you too I mean we're the ones they've got a beef with..whereas the relations with you guys are pretty good. 

P.S the OHPs come at cut-price costs too why do you think Pakistan got them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

kobiraaz said:


> okays... Apparently (from other forums) BD navy was negotiating Song class, But they have decided to Buy Type 035G Submarine.... China has 17 of these submarines active today... any other submarine ( mentioned by you and @Armstrong ) would not come cheaper than these chines subs....



Yup but they provide much better value for money !  

The Agosta 90Bs along with TOT & Ammo cost us around $775 million in '94. Perhaps thats equivalent of (say!) $1.2 billion in 2012; thats probably $400 million per platform ! 

Now were you to buy Agosta 90s (from the Spaniards) without any additional upgrades like we did & without TOT that should probably cost you less than half of that (say!) $150 million per boat if not less than that. 

We could train you guys & perhaps even upgrade it further if enough skills has been accrued from the TOT !


----------



## Luftwaffe

kobiraaz said:


> okays... Apparently (from other forums) BD navy was negotiating Song class, But they have decided to Buy Type 035G Submarine.... China has 17 of these submarines active today... any other submarine ( mentioned by you and @Armstrong ) would not come cheaper than these chines subs....



A90 would be much cheaper relatively then buying brand new one it is 20-22 Years old. A New A90B was $225M approximately includes everything that Pakistan paid for each Agosta 90B. I Think the French A90 should not cost more than $80M and refurbishment-upgrades as much as say $90M-$100M, I think $180M is good enough for a capable SSK submarine. 

You want indians to keep guessing its capabilities A90* is the Answer. Or Ming Class is the option but I still maintain Ming Class is no match for A90B.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

kobiraaz said:


> dunno, though they bought Ex Royal navy patrol ships before and bought USS used frigate recently... China is our best option... why should we go to them when China is there??




China won't allow Bangladesh to get their hands on their latest genre of diesel electric submarines, because being in proximity to India, the sonar signature of the newer submarines can be tracked, recorded and referenced for future actions.


----------



## Gyp 111

kobiraaz said:


> Dara Ajke Nigerian Navy tore Gulay khaway dibo


----------



## Gyp 111

@Icewolf if you want to know more about BN then go this thread

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/168818-bangladesh-navy.html

BNS Osman






BNS Kapatakhaya






AW109 Power






2 Dornier 228NG ordered by BN


----------



## Skull and Bones

^^^

That Dornier was bought from India AFAIK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

BN purchased 2 Dornier 228NG from Ruag aviation


Skull and Bones said:


> ^^^
> 
> That Dornier was bought from India AFAIK.


----------



## animelive

Skull and Bones said:


> ^^^
> 
> That Dornier was bought from India AFAIK.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Gyp 111 said:


> BN purchased 2 Dornier 228NG from Ruag aviation



And the only production line is in India, as Germany stopped it's production line after 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

RUAG: Bangladesh Navy purchases two modern Do 228NG&#8217;s
RUAG - Mediadetail


Skull and Bones said:


> And the only production line is in India, as Germany stopped it's production line after 2009.


----------



## alaungphaya

Are there any ships capable of carrying helis in bingala?


----------



## kobiraaz

Skull and Bones said:


> ^^^
> 
> That Dornier was bought from India AFAIK.



It has been discussed in many many threads before, even If bangladesh buy a packet of Bullet for Army from India it will create controversy..... at best India lobbied for their partner...



> The Do 228NG is a completely modernized and improved version of the Dornier 228-212, RUAG Aviation carries out final assembly, integration of customer-specific equipment and delivers the aircraft from its Oberpfaffenhofen facilities near Munich (Germany).


----------



## Iggy

kobiraaz said:


> well, no. They will carry Chinese weapons... After Refurbishment in USA it will be sent to China...
> 
> BN had to use western techs on South Korean Frigate which was costly... They are not doing it anymore while all other ships use Chinese armaments.....



Is US having annual inspection of their ships which are sold to any country?

Will China risk arming a US ship which will be checked by US experts every year??


----------



## animelive

alaungphaya said:


> Are there any ships capable of carrying helis in bingala?



    we don't make wooden boats like you so yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

alaungphaya said:


> Are there any ships capable of carrying helis in bingala?



You dont need to Go to Frigates for that.... 

Here is Bangladesh Navy Patrol Boat BNS Dhaleshwari






by the way How is Kachin Killing Going??



seiko said:


> Is US having annual inspection of their ships which are sold to any country?
> 
> Will China risk arming a US ship which will be checked by US experts every year??



US is keeping all its combat system weapons, they dont need to take care of it anymore, sell and forget!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahadat hussain

China would never sell any mediocre subs also.. IN may forcefully go inside that sub and check it's signature. U can never understestimate RAWAMY thugs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

animelive said:


> we don't make wooden boats like you so yes



You do know that Burmese naval shiipbuilding is about a decade ahead of yours, don't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

alaungphaya said:


> You do know that Burmese naval shiipbuilding is about a decade ahead of yours, don't you?



Didn't know that. Congrats. Was always proud of our western neighbours. Now our eastern neighbours are also making us proud. By the way, How much do you earn from your ship building industry?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

alaungphaya said:


> You do know that Burmese naval shiipbuilding is about a decade ahead of yours, don't you?



cool, i'm thinking of ordering a raft to showcase in my yard, can you give me the contact info of your ship builders?


----------



## alaungphaya

kobiraaz said:


> Didn't know that. Congrats. Was always proud of our western neighbours. Now our eastern neighbours are also making us proud. By the way, How much do you earn from your ship building industry?



Civilian shipbuilding does earn a little bit but the main concentration is in naval shipbuilding. One thing that bugs me is that none of it is for export (domestic naval use only), although there were rumours that the Vietnamese navy were looking into some of our ships. We don't gear our economy towards exports, unfortunately.


----------



## kobiraaz

alaungphaya said:


> Civilian shipbuilding does earn a little bit but the main concentration is in naval shipbuilding. One thing that bugs me is that none of it is for export (domestic naval use only), although there were rumours that the Vietnamese navy were looking into some of our ships. We don't gear our economy towards exports, unfortunately.



because no one will buy battle ships made of Woods!! Anyway all the best for future!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

kobiraaz said:


> *because no one will buy battle ships made of Woods*!! Anyway all the best for future!



My point exactly


----------



## alaungphaya



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

alaungphaya said:


> You do know that Burmese naval shiipbuilding is about a decade ahead of yours, don't you?



I know U burmese have been detached from the outside world for too long but its quite pathetic if U consider this kind of ships signify 10 years ahead in naval shipbuilding:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> okays... Apparently (from other forums) BD navy was negotiating Song class, But they have decided to Buy Type 035G Submarine.... China has 17 of these submarines active today... any other submarine ( mentioned by you and @Armstrong ) would not come cheaper than these chines subs....



Who knows? Maybe those Mings are practically free 



Skull and Bones said:


> And the only production line is in India, as Germany stopped it's production line after 2009.



Hey buddy, *read* carefully...


> RUAG: Bangladesh Navy purchases two modern Do 228NGs
> 
> Following customers in Japan, Norway and Germany, the Bangladesh Navy has purchased two modern Do 228NG (New Generation) turboprop aircraft. The aircraft will be used for maritime air patrol and rescue mission along the countries coastline.
> 
> The two Do 228NGs are the first fixed wing aircraft to be purchased by the Bangladesh Navy for patrolling its coast line. For this purpose, both aircraft are being equipped with special equipment for maritime air patrol operations. This includes radio and navigation aid and other selected systems as well as rescue equipment.
> 
> Cost-effectiveness and ease of use seal the decision in Do 228NGs favour
> 
> With the Do 228NG, RUAG Aviation has asserted itself against the competition. "The cost-effectiveness and, despite its sophisticated technology, ease of use sealed the decision in favour of the Do 228NG," enthuses Alexander Müller, Vice President Military Aviation Germany. In addition to the two aircraft, the contract includes comprehensive pilot and aircraft maintenance training for the Navy ground crew on location. Delivery of both aircraft is scheduled for early summer 2013.
> 
> The Do 228NG is a versatile turboprop aircraft. Alongside transporting up to 19 passengers, it can also be configured as a special mission version for various purposes including maritime air patrol. Thanks to the latest sensor technology, the aircraft is ideally suited to detecting oil slicks, controlling borders and fishing, and carrying out environmental research. *The Do 228NG is a completely modernized and improved version of the Dornier 228-212, RUAG Aviation carries out final assembly, integration of customer-specific equipment and delivers the aircraft from its Oberpfaffenhofen facilities near Munich (Germany).*



RUAG - Mediadetail

Try not to hijack the thread now  



seiko said:


> Is US having annual inspection of their ships which are sold to any country?
> 
> Will China risk arming a US ship which will be checked by US experts every year??



That ship would come naked, with no radars, electronics, weapons and such. Just the body and engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

alaungphaya said:


>



So what?? Landing crafts look like this...






That one you posted looks funny for its extra portion on top... I dont know why did they keep it.. To play cards most probably

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

Luffy 500 said:


> I know U burmese have been detached from the outside world for too long but its quite pathetic if U consider this kind of ships signify 10 years ahead in naval shipbuilding:



Declare war on fishes with that ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

animelive said:


> Declare war on fishes with that ship



They look quite capable ships & if we make a hole in it than it will give an experience of submerging, sorry submarines 

what say @Skull and Bones @ImranKhan @KRAIT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

arp2041 said:


> They look quite capable ships & if we make a hole in it than it will give an experience of submerging, sorry submarines
> 
> what say @Skull and Bones @ImranKhan @KRAIT



I was actually pointing out to Burmese shipbuilding technology. Feel free to give your opinion


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> They look quite capable ships & if we make a hole in it than it will give an experience of submerging, sorry submarines
> 
> what say @Skull and Bones @ImranKhan @KRAIT



TBH Myanmar got a much more capable navy than Bangladesh. In case of a war between the two, Bangladesh will be spanked in all Air, naval and land warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> TBH Myanmar got a much more capable navy than Bangladesh. In case of a war between the two, Bangladesh will be spanked in all Air, naval and land warfare.



U are underestimating the capabilities of BN, BAF & BA.


----------



## Skull and Bones

animelive said:


> I was actually pointing out to Burmese shipbuilding technology. Feel free to give your opinion



And also this. 










arp2041 said:


> U are underestimating the capabilities of BN, BAF & BA.



In a naval warfare, you don't have to drown any Bangladeshi ships. Just give it some time, it'll do it by itself. 

I mean most of the ships in their inventory are second hand on the verge of retirement refurbished ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> In a naval warfare, you don't have to drown any Bangladeshi ships. Just give it some time, it'll do it by itself.
> 
> I mean most of the ships in their inventory are second hand on the verge of retirement refurbished ships.



Pls. don't deviate from the TOPIC, here we have discussed for 13 pages & we are still not able to find a good submarine for the BN, do u have any suggestion or just trolling???


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> Pls. don't deviate from the TOPIC, here we have discussed for 13 pages & we are still not able to find a good submarine for the BN, do u have any suggestion or just trolling???



Already gave them many suggestions, but anything less than Akula II is demeaning for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Skull and Bones said:


> TBH Myanmar got a much more capable navy than Bangladesh. In case of a war between the two, Bangladesh will be spanked in all Air, naval and land warfare.



They can't fight the kachins properly, you expect them to wipe us?


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> Already gave them many suggestions, but anything less than Akula II is demeaning for them.



So why can't we for once be like a larger brother (neighbor) to them?? we were leasing two Akulas, why not give one to BN?? IN will be unaffected by it.


----------



## Skull and Bones

animelive said:


> They can't fight the kachins properly, you expect them to wipe us?



Kachins who?


----------



## Zabaniyah

arp2041 said:


> So why can't we for once be like a larger brother (neighbor) to them?? we were leasing two Akulas, why not give one to BN?? IN will be unaffected by it.



A nuclear submarine for BN? LOL, don't know if you are being crazy or just trolling


----------



## Skull and Bones

Loki said:


> A nuclear submarine for BN? LOL, don't know if you are being crazy or just trolling



Why? I saw many Bangladeshis vouching for nuclear weapons and ICBMs. SSNs are pretty low tech compared to those.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> So why can't we for once be like a larger brother (neighbor) to them?? we were leasing two Akulas, why not give one to BN?? IN will be unaffected by it.



it will loaded with trident missiles too ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Imran Khan said:


> it will loaded with trident missiles too ?



A Russian sub with Trident missiles? mmm...

By the way, it's supposed to be: "Will it be loaded with Trident missiles too?"


----------



## Imran Khan

Loki said:


> A Russian sub with Trident missiles? mmm...
> 
> By the way, it's supposed to be: "Will it be loaded with Trident missiles too?"



both have very strategic relations with BD i think they can do it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> it will loaded with trident missiles too ?



No Sir, Trident are US missiles, they will never give it for a Russian sub for BD navy, besides there is MTCR guidelines restricting export of 300+ km missiles, we can give them our K-15 though but it will be TOO LITTLE & TOO LATE.


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> No Sir, Trident are US missiles, they will never give it for a Russian sub for BD navy, besides there is MTCR guidelines restricting export of 300+ km missiles, we can give them our K-15 though but it will be TOO LITTLE & TOO LATE.


 to ghuri 2 fit kara do ya agni 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> to ghuri 2 fit kara do ya agni 5



uncleji kaka key garage me scooter nahi fit kara rahey hai yeh SLBM hai OK.


----------



## MST

First Bangladesh should go for atleast 2-3 Virginia Class SSNs to start with. That should be good enough to kick the Indian Akula out of the Bay of Bengal. After that you can get some SSBN from Russia. Borei Class and put Trident or whatever on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

arp2041 said:


> uncleji kaka key garage me scooter nahi fit kara rahey hai yeh SLBM hai OK.


Abe woh majaak kar raha hai tu apni intelligence jhaad raha hai.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Imran Khan said:


> to ghuri 2 fit kara do ya *agni 5*








Isko submarine me dala, to submarine jingalala.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alaungphaya

The path of progress will be: (2013) nuclear missile ---> man on the moon ---> aircraft carrier fleet ---> nuclear submarine fleet (2020)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Skull and Bones said:


> Isko submarine me dala, to submarine jingalala.



This circumcised design doesn't suite India


----------



## Skull and Bones

LoveIcon said:


> This circumcised design doesn't suite India



Errr...we're talking about Bangladesh here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

LoveIcon said:


> This circumcised design doesn't suite India


 Where did you see circumcision.


----------



## Sugarcane

KRAIT said:


> Where did you see circumcision.



Where did you see it's otherwise?


----------



## MST

Skull and Bones said:


> Isko submarine me dala, to submarine jingalala.





Kuch log serious discussion mein troll kar rahe hain. Bangladeshis should not listen to them. I am seriously saying that Bangladesh should first buy Virginia Class SSN. Otherwise Indian Akula will bitchslap all these SSBN. 

After that Bangladesh should buy SSBN and they can mount a Bamboo Pole. I think it will be more useful than any missile weather Agni/Ghauri/Trident. 



[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Skull and Bones said:


> TBH Myanmar got a much more capable navy than Bangladesh. In case of a war between the two, Bangladesh will be spanked in all Air, naval and land warfare.


last time i Checked , Myanmar tried to occupy our naval territory , but ran away with tail between their legs when chased by BN Frigates..... Deep inside your heart you are still bangladeshi for your genetic reasons, this is why you bring back the topic every time to hear about the event...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> last time i Checked , Myanmar tried to occupy our naval territory , but ran away with tail between their legs when chased by BN Frigates..... Deep inside your heart you are still bangladeshi for your genetic reasons, this is why bring back the topic every time to hear about the event...



His source is Wikipedia


----------



## Skull and Bones

kobiraaz said:


> last time i Checked , Myanmar tried to occupy our naval territory , but ran away with tail between their legs when chased by BN Frigates..... Deep inside your heart you are still bangladeshi for your genetic reasons, this is why bring back the topic every time to hear about the event...



Thik koichen bhaijan.


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> Thik koichen bhaijan.



U are a Bangladeshi??


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> U are a Bangladeshi??



Undercover. 

My parents are.


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> Undercover.
> 
> My parents are.



Dhoka??? Dur hoja meri nazaro sey, me tera SKULL bhi nahi dekhna chahta


----------



## animelive

Skull and Bones said:


> Undercover.
> 
> My parents are.



Are you illegally staying there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

animelive said:


> Are you illegally staying there?



1971 war immigrants, when you people denied security to the local Hindu population. What choices do we had?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> U are very much an Indian bro than anyone else



Chup be, tere bolne se na bolne se kya jata hai? I was, am and always will be an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> Chup be, tere bolne se na bolne se kya jata hai? I was, am and always will be an Indian.



 

yeh thread toh EMOTIONAL ho gaya


----------



## animelive

Skull and Bones said:


> 1971 war immigrants, when you people denied security to the local Hindu population. What choices do we had?



Shameful indeed, i'm sorry to hear but cheers, we are still neighbours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Skull and Bones said:


> Chup be, tere bolne se na bolne se kya jata hai? I was, am and always will be an Indian.



Deep Inside your heart you are Narayanganjian.... Aur kitne din apna man ko dhoka deoge??

Btw this is why we fought, to save our Hindu people against West pakistanis... Lots of people sacrificed life for your community... The war was fully Justified..... Only Indira Gandhi saved those killers.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gyp 111

Luffy 500 said:


> I know U burmese have been detached from the outside world for too long but its quite pathetic if U consider this kind of ships signify 10 years ahead in naval shipbuilding:


----------



## Skull and Bones

kobiraaz said:


> Deep Inside your heart you are Narayanganjian.... Aur kitne din apna man ko dhoka deoge??
> 
> Btw this is why we fought, to save our Hindu people against West pakistanis... Lots of people sacrificed life for your community... The war was fully Justified..... Only Indira Gandhi saved those killers.....



I was born, grown up and educated in India, and i feel proud for that. Though my parents are still inclined to their ancestral roots, personally i have nothing to do with it. 

Heck, my hindi is better than my bengali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Skull and Bones said:


> I was born, grown up and educated in India, and i feel proud for that. Though my parents are still inclined to their ancestral roots, personally i have nothing to do with it.
> 
> Heck, *my hindi is better than my bengali*.



What about Punjabi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Skull and Bones said:


> Chup be, tere bolne se na bolne se kya jata hai? I was, am and always will be an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gyp 111

you don't know about kachin rebels 


Skull and Bones said:


> Kachins who?


----------



## kobiraaz

Skull and Bones said:


> I was born, grown up and educated in India, and i feel proud for that. *Though my parents are still inclined to their ancestral roots*, personally i have nothing to do with it.
> 
> Heck, my hindi is better than my bengali.



Those who lived in purba banga and moved to Pashchim Banga miss the former part a lot... They ( almost all of them) call it the land of Plenty, the land of Abundance. I am not talking about Richness, but Flowers, fruits, Tress, Birds and paddy fields.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

kobiraaz said:


> Those who lived in purba banga and moved to Pashchim Banga miss the former part a lot... They ( almost all of them) call it the land of Plenty, the land of Abundance. I am not talking about Richness, but Flowers, fruits, Tress, Birds and paddy fields.......




They definitely wouldn't be talking about wealth.


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> They definitely wouldn't be talking about wealth.



Definitely not.. 

But they certainly remember good old days of Rangoons when they enslaved Bamars and made their fortune. Dont blame us for that... we east bengalis only gone there to kick Japs and not before that...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alaungphaya

iajdani said:


> Definitely not..
> 
> But they certainly remember good old days of Rangoons when they enslaved Bamars and made their fortune. Dont blame us for that... we east bengalis only gone there to kick Japs and not before that...



I see that your definition of kicking *** and making a fortune means being coolies for the British. Typical inferiority complex from the empire's cannon fodder.


----------



## LaBong

Skull and Bones said:


> I was born, grown up and educated in India, and i feel proud for that. Though my parents are still inclined to their ancestral roots, personally i have nothing to do with it.
> 
> *Heck, my hindi is better than my bengali*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@Skull and Bones u have HIJACKED a very important thread on submarine procurement by BN by talks about ur personal life


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> @Skull and Bones u have HIJACKED a very important thread on submarine procurement by BN by talks about ur personal life



My personal life is more eventful that the military news coming from the land of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Skull and Bones said:


> My personal life is more eventful that the military news coming from the land of Bangladesh.



Unfortunately only serious military related poster @Avisheik doesn't post anymore. Only @Loki is the one left.


----------



## arp2041

kobiraaz said:


> Unfortunately only serious military related poster @Avisheik doesn't post anymore. Only @Loki is the one left.



Hey bro, i am also a SERIOUS poster, do u have any doubt??


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> I see that your definition of kicking *** and making a fortune means being coolies for the British. Typical inferiority complex from the empire's cannon fodder.



Whatever makes you feel superior.. even if that means not understanding proper english..


----------



## T-Rex

iajdani said:


> Whatever makes you feel superior.. even if that means not understanding proper english..


*
Now, how does licking the indian a$$ make some people think that they are 'intellectuals'?*


----------



## perplexed

T-Rex said:


> *
> Now, how does licking the indian a$$ make some people think that they are 'intellectuals'?*



believe it or not but Burma had a decent enough ship building industry even before you guys got independence !!


----------



## alaungphaya

T-Rex said:


> *
> Now, how does licking the indian a$$ make some people think that they are 'intellectuals'?*



Arguing with Bangladeshis can make anyone feel like an intellectual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

alaungphaya said:


> Arguing with Bangladeshis can make anyone feel like an intellectual.


----------



## Skull and Bones

T-Rex said:


> *
> Now, how does licking the indian a$$ make some people think that they are 'intellectuals'?*



*Really? *

*Then seems like your country has been ruled by these intellectuals since independence. *


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> *Really? *
> 
> *Then seems like your country has been rules by these intellectuals since independence. *



As always OFF-TOPIC 

We are talking about Submarines here.


----------



## Zabaniyah

T-Rex said:


> *
> Now, how does licking the indian a$$ make some people think that they are 'intellectuals'?*



So uh, what do you think of BN buying submarines?


----------



## kobiraaz

arp2041 said:


> As always OFF-TOPIC
> 
> We are talking about Submarines here.



Kaun Tera screw tight diya suddenly..?


----------



## arp2041

kobiraaz said:


> Kaun Tera screw tight diya suddenly..?



What has this to do with the issue at hand???


----------



## kobiraaz

alaungphaya said:


> Arguing with Bangladeshis can make anyone feel like an intellectual.



Yeah Arguing is waste of time. Have you killed Kachins and Rohingyas today? common, be an ideal citizen of Myanmar! We don't expect civilized discussion from you people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

kobiraaz said:


> Yeah Arguing is waste of time. Have you killed Kachins and Rohingyas today? common, be an ideal citizen of Myanmar! We don't expect civilized discussion from you people.



Now don't get me started on Bangladesh, or we all will end up being pinky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Skull and Bones said:


> Now don't get me started on Bangladesh, or we all will end up being pinky.



well You have nothing to say! Minority Hindus are very powerful in independent Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Skull and Bones said:


> Now don't get me started on Bangladesh, or we all will end up being pinky.



tui gaddar


----------



## Skull and Bones

animelive said:


> tui gaddar



Tui kothai kois na aar.


----------



## animelive

Skull and Bones said:


> Tui kothai kois na aar.



mama amare to era hindu munafiq banay dilo


----------



## Skull and Bones

animelive said:


> mama amare to era hindu munafiq banay dilo



Choila aay ei pare. Sonar Bangla aar sonali thaklo na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Skull and Bones said:


> *Choila aay ei pare. * Sonar Bangla aar sonali thaklo na.


abara kaite diba naki?


----------



## Skull and Bones

animelive said:


> abara kaite diba naki?



Bujhlam na?

Aar tui to Kuwait e boisha achis, ek khan Kuwaiti maiya dhor aar okhanei thaike jaa.


----------



## animelive

Skull and Bones said:


> Bujhlam na?
> 
> Aar tui to Kuwait e boisha achis, ek khan Kuwaiti maiya dhor aar okhanei thaike jaa.



Amake ek Indian meye bollo je Muslim der naki discriminate koro? 

paile to jackpot laige jay


----------



## Skull and Bones

animelive said:


> Amake ek Indian meye bollo je Muslim der naki discriminate koro?



Dhur , kissue hoy na omon. Ei banglay to hoy i na. Sala ek thalay bhat khaichi school college e.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Skull and Bones said:


> Dhur , kissue hoy na omon. Ei banglay to hoy i na. Sala ek thalay bhat khaichi school college e.



Tayle ghurte aishe porbo ek shomoy, opar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Skull and Bones said:


> Choila aay ei pare. Sonar Bangla aar sonali thaklo na.



Bhai, joke kore bolen & jai e koren, ashob shonar banglar vondami bad-den. Ashob apar bangla/opar bangla - er vondami akon manush buzhe. Aita Bangladeshi der Bangladesh.


----------



## arp2041

Bangladeshi members are themselves not discussing the topic why then they accuse these two members of trolling:
@Skull and Bones & @ImranKhan, why????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangla chat 

Guys seriously, if you really want to chat in Bangla, just chat here on Bangla Corner in Member's Club:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/225831-bangla-corner.html


----------



## perplexed

After 18 pages of discussing cr@p and fighting it out who is a munafiq and who is razakar, can someone tell the lesser mortals here what kind of subs are on the table for BD navy to acquire ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Loki said:


> Bangla chat
> 
> Guys seriously, if you really want to chat in Bangla, just chat here on Bangla Corner in Member's Club:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/225831-bangla-corner.html



I don't know Bengali 

Thats why i come here


----------



## perplexed

arp2041 said:


> I don't know Bengali
> 
> Thats why i come here



U know meanings of malaun ? munafiq ? RAWAMY ? DALAL ? Thug ? 

I guess so.. u are good to go then


----------



## AsianLion

Bangladesh can buy from Pakistan can it not?


----------



## mb444

Can you guy sell the agosas? I know you guys build midget subs. Bangladesh should look into that technology. With the current government which is basically Indian puppets unfortunately that is very unlikely.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mb444 said:


> Can you guy sell the agosas? I know you guys build midget subs. Bangladesh should look into that technology. With the current government which is basically Indian puppets unfortunately that is very unlikely.



Agosta 90Bs with AIPs were also built by KSY under ToT.


----------

